
Just thinking you have poor endurance genes changes your body - bookofjoe
https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2018/12/just-thinking-you-have-poor-endurance-genes-changes-your-body
======
arcticwombat
Congratulations.

Another test and proof that the placebo effect is real.

This has been done so many times in so many ways, there are better ways to
spend research money at this point than to beat this proverbial dead horse.

